# what happened?



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

why is this forum so dead?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Only a few lonely Comets fans have stumbled in here from time to time. We had a really good discussion about why us girls don't shoot right...hope you read some of it, but other than that...ugly time.

I check in here daily if you want to talk hoops...or just PM me if it isn't necessarily about Women's hoops. Hoops is hoops to me.

Now let me check your Lindsay thread...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well I'm now CM of this section, so hopefully we can get things going again. 
If anyone around here has any questions or comments, don't be afraid to PM me.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Turk...I see you are from parts far North, eh? Why don't you start off by telling us about your favorite women's basketball players and teams?

I hope there will be some good discussion and not some endless stream of non-wbball fans who only want to compare the women's game to the men's and talk about how inferior it is.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well to tell you the truth, I'm not the biggest Women's Basketball Fan you'll ever see. Unfortunately, here in Canada it shows a limited amount of WNBA action. I have Turkish satellite and they show the odd Turkish women's basketball games there. 
Other than Lisa Leslie of course, I like Marie Ferdinand of SA and Diana Taurasi of PHX. 

As I said, I know that there are many people around here that keep up to date with Women's Basketball a lot more than I do. I am new to this job, and I am currently looking for active, responsible members to become moderators and help work with me to get forums like this more active.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

alot of poster come to talk about the NBA, and not the WNBA


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I post on both. I regularly check over on the Rox site to see what's up...

Basketball is basketball, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

When I'm able to get access to a computer, I usually just post or browse in here, the Rockets or Astros board.


----------

